# MAD by DAM



## schwammkopf (8. März 2008)

hat jemand von euch schon mit den neuen MAD-ruten gemacht, habe sie bei meinem händler gesehen uns sie haben einen guten eindruck gemacht..... tolle optik und gute verarbeitung.

lg schwammkopf


----------



## magic feeder (8. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

bis jetzt habe ich die ruten auch nur mal in der hand gehalten.........qualitativ scheinen die in ordnung zu sein


----------



## schwammkopf (8. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

ich habe mir die defender spezialist zugelegt für das posenfischen und für zander denke ich, geht sie auch. Nun sah ich die karpfenruten daneben und fand sie nicht schlecht, aber zwei ruten auf verdacht kaufen fand ich doch etwas gewagt. daher meine frage ob jemand schon erfahrungen hat.

lg


----------



## allgäucarp (9. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Über die MAD Vanguard ist im aktuellem Carp Mirror ein Testbericht von Pascal Miguet. Da hat die Rute mit sehr Gut abgeschnitten.
Ich Schreib mal ab.
Fazit:
Wer diese Rute kauft, der ersteht sozusagen ein hochwertiges Produkt in alter DAM-Manier mit deutschen Wurzeln und Know How, ausgestattet mit einem japanischem Moosgummigriff und hergestellt nach guter englischer Karpfenangler Tradition. So günstig und eifach gab es die Globalisierung noch nie zu haben. Und ein Anschaffungspreis von knapp 170€ ist für so ein tolles Teil mehr als gerechtfertigt. Insgesamt würde ich der Rute das Prädikat "wertvoll" vergeben. Und es einmal ganz weltmännisch auszudrücken; DAM is back!

Mit den 170€ ist wohl die Preisempfehlung vom Hersteller gemeint, im Askari ist die Rute um unter 100€ zu bekommen.


----------



## TomtaCarp (9. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

also ich habe mir 2 von diesen Ruten gekauft und werd sie in 1-2 Wochen ausprobiern. bis jetzt gefallen sie mir sehr gut und bin bei meinen Wurf Versuchen mit ihnen sehr zufrieden gewesen.

Ich hab zwei mit 3,6m und 2,75 lbs. Sie sind relativ hart ausgeführt deswegen hab ich mir nur eine mit 2,75 lbs gekauft.
Qualität + Verarbeitung = TOP:vik:

PS: hab sie beim Askari gekauft

Falls du noch Fragen hast steh ich dir natürlich zur Verfügung.


mfg Tom


----------



## schwammkopf (9. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

ja ich denke auch das sich bei dam einiges getan hat, auch mit der calyber serie treffen sie wohl den geschmack der meisten und ich glaub das man wohl dieses jahr noch einiges hier im forum darüber lesen wird.


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

die ruten scheinen ja wirklich klasse zu sein.......wenn man das hier so liest


----------



## Virous (10. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Hab sie am Wochenende auf ner Messe in der Hand gehabt, ist mir auch nix negatives aufgefallen... nuja, aber bei mir steht erstmal keine Anschaffung an


----------



## Fliegenfänger (10. März 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Ich habe mir im letzen Herbst die Vanguard 2,75lbs gekauft (weil ich meine altbewährte Andy-Little-Rute mit der Kofferraumklappe getötete hatte), ist für dieses Geld ein schönes Teil, liegt gut in der Hand, läßt sich gut werfen, schwingt nicht nach. Über die Drilleigenschaften kann ich nicht viel sagen, da sich bisher nur ein Karpfen von 56cm an diese Rute verirrt hatte (womit sie sicher etwas unterfordert war). Preis und Leistung scheinen aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung zu sein. 

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## mb83 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

guten morgen was den eigentlichen mit der medusa und new dimension von mad hat von den schon mal jemand was gehört oder in der hand gehabt.gibts von den test oder sowas.....


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Ich hab mal gelesen dass die medusa eigentlich fürs Distanzfischen ist und die new Dimension is ja erst für 2009


----------



## Notung (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*



mb83 schrieb:


> guten morgen was den eigentlichen mit der medusa und new dimension von mad hat von den schon mal jemand was gehört oder in der hand gehabt.gibts von den test oder sowas.....



Hallo,
ich habe die Medusa und kann Sie Dir nur weiter empfehlen!
Super verarbeitet, alle Ringe sind mit Lack gefüllt.
Bei meinem Händler bekommst du Sie um die 90€.#6
Kannst ja mal pn schreiben wenn du willst!
Gruß Marco


----------



## carpstaffelsta (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

und wie is die d-fender??


----------



## mb83 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

hat einer von euch schon die dam mad quick 7000 fs in der hand gehabt??

wer von euch hat sonst noch dam freilaufrollen im einsatz?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*



carpstaffelsta schrieb:


> und wie is die d-fender??



Klasse!

Ich hab sie in 12 Fuß und 3lbs und bin begeistert. Werfen und drillen für meinen Geschmack sehr solide. Sie ist leicht (ok, bei einer Rute, die 90% der Zeit im Ständer liegt eher zweitranging), gut verarbeitet (erstaunlich gut für den Preis) und optisch ansprechend (was für mich aber absolut kein Kriterium ist). Moosgummi etc. ist keiner dran - das ist Gewöhnungssache. Man hat also ein recht dünnes Handteil. Erstaunlicherweise hat mich das selbst bei meinen Wurstfingern nicht sonderlich gestört.

Einzig der "Hakenhalter" zaubert mir ein großes Fragezeichen über den Kopf. Da guckt so ein Carbonschniepelchen in Richtung Rutenspitze und erweckt eher den Eindruck von "gut gemeint aber auch nicht mehr".

Aber für round about 60 Eus eine ordentlich verarbeitete, grundsolide Rute.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Einzig der "Hakenhalter" zaubert mir ein großes Fragezeichen über den Kopf. Da guckt so ein Carbonschniepelchen in Richtung Rutenspitze und erweckt eher den Eindruck von "gut gemeint aber auch nicht mehr".
> ...



Das ist kein Hakenhalter. 

Das ist ein Schnurclip, der ist dafür da damit man mit offenem Rollenbügel angeln kann


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Ähm ... jetzt, wo du es sagst #q

Schnurclip ... das'ja schlau :vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Ja ist recht angenehm für Leute die keine Freilaufrollen benutzen, erspart das Bremsenverstellen.


----------



## mb83 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

bei der sumo carp z.b. is der schnurclip nicht wirklich gelungen da der carbon clip sehr sehr nah am blank anliegt und man nur ganz schlecht 0,35 schnur drunter bekommt......

falls jemand mal die neue new dimension rute hat sofort melden und berichten.....konnte bis jetzt auch noch keinen anständigen shop finden wo es sie gibt.

da kann man ja zur zeit behaupten das die mad ruten ein preisleistungs wunder werden könnten was meint ihr?


----------



## tarpoon (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

kann mir einer sagen in welchem onlineshop das dreibein zum wiegen erhältlich ist???
hab die werbung mal in einer zeitung gesehen und seit dem nie wieder etwas davon gehört...


----------



## Spinnfisch (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Hier
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...35862&osCsid=0eb76028602b3964b60fdf9ab245f2b0


----------



## tarpoon (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

nein ich meine die wiegevorrichtung, kein rodpod... besteht aus einem trieadapter, 3 banksticks und einem haken für die waage. ein sehr hilfreiches utensiel für genaue messungen.


----------



## CarpMetty (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*



tarpoon schrieb:


> nein ich meine die wiegevorrichtung, kein rodpod... besteht aus einem trieadapter, 3 banksticks und einem haken für die waage. ein sehr hilfreiches utensiel für genaue messungen.


Moin!
Muss es MAD sein, oder geht auch Cygnet?
http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=632〈=ger


----------



## carpstaffelsta (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Klasse!
> 
> Ich hab sie in 12 Fuß und 3lbs und bin begeistert. Werfen und drillen für meinen Geschmack sehr solide. Sie ist leicht (ok, bei einer Rute, die 90% der Zeit im Ständer liegt eher zweitranging), gut verarbeitet (erstaunlich gut für den Preis) und optisch ansprechend (was für mich aber absolut kein Kriterium ist). Moosgummi etc. ist keiner dran - das ist Gewöhnungssache. Man hat also ein recht dünnes Handteil. Erstaunlicherweise hat mich das selbst bei meinen Wurstfingern nicht sonderlich gestört.
> 
> ...




ok 
danke


----------



## D.A.M (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Hallo mal die Frage an euch kennt von euch einer die zwei Rute ?

DAM MAD D - Fender Karpfenrute 
oder die 
DAM MAD MEDUSA OMS Karpfenrute

Welche ist besser was sagt ihr dazu ? 
Welche ist von der aktion herr und der Verarbeitung Besser ?

Ja Bilder sind Raus wegen dem Urheberrecht :r
Aber was muß das muß danke Rally #h


----------



## D.A.M (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Kann keiner was sagen zu den Ruten ?


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Hallo,
das Dreibein und die New Dimension Ruten sind ja gerade erst auf den Markt gekommen, offizielle Markteinführung ist eigentlich sowieso erst 2009!
Könnte also schwierig werden Erfahrungsberichte oder gute Angebote zu bekommen.

Hier für alle die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben:
http://dam.tpk6.de/de/

Den Katalog gibts auch erst seit ein paar Wochen und neue Artikel sind mit einem "NEU" gekennzeichnet!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## darth carper (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Vor Allem ist schön, daß DAM endlich mal wieder 11 Fuß Ruten im Programm hat. Die findet man ja eher seltener!


----------



## mb83 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

so nun gibt es schon mal nen offiziallen preis für die new dimension ruten soll ab 250 euro kosten na hoffentlich verspricht sie auch das was sie kosten sollen


und die d fender specialist duo tip wäre auch ne rute für mich preis gesehen ab 100 euro.....von dam/mad erwarte ich 2009 sehr viel hoffentlich werde ich/wir nicht enttäuscht


und ganz vergessen du medusa soll es ab 160 euro geben


----------



## Christian.G (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Kann jemand was über die ruten sagen bzw angelt selber mit denen wie die sind ?


----------



## mb83 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

ich kann es mir noch nicht vorstellen da sie letzte woche in einigen onlineshops noch nicht verfügbar waren

hoffentlich bringen sie von mad noch mal andere rollen auf den markt und dann auch nicht in son tarn/camouflage wahtever woodlook.gibts eigentlich ne quick FS ..........

"hallo an die neue DAM/MAD ich wäre für eine QUICK FS für 2010 ich hoffe ihr könnt daraus was machen gruss ich"

na hoffentlcih müssen wir nicht mehr solange spekulieren.....und irgend ne fachzeitschrift oder wer anderes aus dem forum testet sie mal.


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Hallo

Ich hatte letzten´s ne MAD Defender- Feeder in der Hand und ich wollte die am liebsten sofort mitnehmen.:k Super geile Aktion die wär genau das richtige für die Tauber mit ihren vielen Seerosenbänken. Aber 120 €:c


----------



## Ixe (18. November 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

hat mittlerweile jetzt jemand mal die New dimension und kann sie vorstellen??


----------



## Spinnfisch (19. November 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

kauf dir lieber die vanguard
habe sie und ich wundere mich immer noch wie gut eine karpfenrute doch sein kann, habe die vanguard schon mit vielen anderen ruten verglichen (chub outkast, dam sumo royal carp, ultimate bionic carp,...)und sie ist einfach nur geil
nach einem jahr sehr ausgiebigem langzeittest bei regen, wind, minusgraden und knallender sonne poste ich hier eine uneingeschränkte kaufempfehlung


----------



## powerpauer (20. November 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

@spinfisch

Hallo welche vanguard modell hast du |uhoh: , wie ist die Aktion der Rute ich suche was mit spitzenaktion semiparabolick aktion :q

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Ixe (20. November 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

ich bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir ne 3,5 lbs rute kaufen soll und ddie vanguard gibts nur in 3,25 lbs


----------



## powerpauer (20. November 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

Hallo

 ich kenne die vanguard nicht aber nach dem was man in foren lesen kann soll das Modell auch steifer und kräftiger sein und die lbs laut Dam Mad soll auch etwas nach oben  angerechnet sein 

Gruß Powepauer.


----------



## Spinnfisch (21. November 2009)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

hab sie in 3lbs
semiparabolische aktion mit viel rückrat 
der blank schwabbelt nicht

@ixe 
man braucht wohl keine 3,5 er


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. April 2010)

*AW: MAD by DAM*

könnte die medusa für nen schnäppchenpreis kriegen. eig brauch ich keine neuen ruten, aber bei dem preis überlegs ich mir echt sie zu kaufen. ich habe die vanguard und finde sie recht gut und ich möchte wissen ob die medusa besser als die vanguard ist 
wie ist die medusa im vergleich?

bitte schnell antworten denn das angebot gilt nur dieses WE


----------

